# I sm soooo happy my naked bald rat just had babies!!



## xxlauraxx (Aug 3, 2010)

HEYA- i am so happy cuz my naked bald rat has just had 5 babies which are so adorable and cute they are so small and the mummy is such a good mum she is taking such good care of them .


----------



## shaye (Aug 3, 2010)

Where do u get bald rats from I want some haha


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 3, 2010)

Bugger you arnt in OZ.
I have hairless mice... been looking for hairless rats , but everyone said there are none in OZ


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 3, 2010)

There isn't any in Aus lol But there's someone in Nowra breeding what could easily be mistaken for a hairless rat. They're patchwork rex. They remain basically hairless for the most part of their life and grow fur in patches every now and then.  

Can't wait for pics


----------



## xxlauraxx (Aug 6, 2010)

*this is wat they look like but this one isnt mine !!*


----------



## FAY (Aug 6, 2010)

They would work out well in the heat!


----------

